# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  Συνεχόμενη σύνδεση-αποσύνδεση κόμβων ανα 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα

## trimitsos

Παιδια έχει παρατηρήσει κανείς το παρακάτω πρόβλημα: 

Η σύνδεση μεταξύ δύο κόμβων χάνεται και έρχεται κάθε 1-2 δευτερόλεπτα!
Αυτό παρατηρήθηκε μετά απο τις βροχες, αν και μπορεί να έιναι σύμπτωση!
Όταν συνδεθεί στιγμιαία το σήμα φαίνεται μια χαρά... οπότε δεν πρέπει είναι θέμα σήματος.

Το έχει ξαναδεί αυτό κανείς; Μήπως κάποια καρτούλα έχει παραδώσει πνεύμα;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## gvaf

Το έψαξες καθόλου ?
Ποιότητα σήματος (CCQ) ?
Αλλαγή κανάλι ?

----------


## Nikiforos

Δυστυχώς εγώ το έχω παθει! με ενα 411 που τελικά αλλαξα ολους τους πυκνωτες και παιζει, αλλά την ειχε ακουσει και η καρτα που είχε επάνω. Επίσης μετά εβαλα 711 και είχαμε τα ιδια παλι μετα απο αστραποβρόντια εκει κοντα και τελικα βραχυκυκλωνε η καρτα του γιαυτο το εκανε! ξηλωσα το βυσμα MMCX και εβαλα πολυμετρο με μπιμπερ και βραχυκυκλωνε!!! τελικα εβαλα προστασια αντικεραυνικη για το utp γιατι ειναι σε αμπελι αναμεσα σε πορτοκαλιες 3μετρος ιστος και 65μετρα utp poe και ησυχασα μετα αφου εβαλα αλλο 411 με αλλη καρτα βεβαια....αν θες κανε δοκιμη bandwith test να δεις τι κανει, εμενα κολαγε και με bandwith τεστ επεφτε για δες το.

----------


## trimitsos

> Το έψαξες καθόλου ?
> Ποιότητα σήματος (CCQ) ?
> Αλλαγή κανάλι ?


1) Η ποιότητα του σήματος είναι ίδια με τα πριν,
2) όπως και το κανάλι δεν έχει αλλάξει εδώ κ χρόνια.

Μήπως να δοκιμάσω να αλλάξω κάρτα;
το θέμα είναι απο ποιον κόμβο να αρχίσω;

----------


## Nikiforos

Καλημερα! Και εμενα δεν χαλαγε το σημα ολα ηταν οπως πριν. Κατα 90% πιστευω κατα την γνωμη μου οτι την ακουσε καρτα. Αλλαξε μια μια να δεις ποια ειναι. Εννοειτε οτι ΠΡΩΤΑ ελεγχεις συνδεσεις, κοννεκτορες κτλ να μην εχουν νερα, αλλα οταν αυτο συμβει το σημα παει στον Θεο.

Στάλθηκε από το C2 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## trimitsos

Παρατήρησα ότι τη στιγμή που γίνεται η σύνδεση εμφανίζεται στα στοιχεία σύνδεσης: tx/rx =20/0

αυτό μας λέει κάτι για το ποιός φταίει που η σύνδεση χάνεται συνέχεια; ή μπορεί να είναι κ άσχετο;

ευχαριστώ

----------


## Nikiforos

Ποιος μαλλον δεν λεει. Προτεινω δοκιμη με αλλες καρτες.

Στάλθηκε από το C2 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## gas

Μπορεις να αλλαξεις καρτα και να δοκιμασεις αν φταιει να σου φυγει η απορια.Επισης αλλαξε ρολους στα if's ap σε station και αντιστροφως.

----------


## Acinonyx

Magnetron2.jpg

----------

